# Relier l'AppleTV directement au Mac



## bazino (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser l'AppleTV pour diffuser le son du Mac sans connection Internet. Pour le moment les deux machines sont configurée sur ma borne internet. Est-il possible de les relier directement ensemble ? Sinon, est-ce possible avec un Airport Express ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas tout compris.
Est-ce que tu veux diffuser tous les sons du mac, c'est à dire la musique de démarrage, l'ambiance musicale des jeux, ... ? 
Est-ce que tu veux diffuser tes musiques stockées dans iTunes ?

Pourquoi relier les 2 machines pas Internet ? Tu peux les relier directement en Ethernet !


----------



## bazino (14 Juin 2010)

Merci de ta réponse.

En fait j'ai un copain qui a fait un montage dans Imovie pour un mariage. Le problème c'est que la sono est éloignée de l'endroit ou il va projeter sa video. On cherchait donc à utiliser mon Apple TV relié à la sono pendant qu'Itunes diffuse la vidéo (on a aussi un airport express à disposition). 
Le soucis c'est que je parviens pas à faire communiquer l'Apple TV avec le Mac directement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Je pense que la meilleur solution est d'exporter le montage iMovie au format ATV. Puis, de l'ajouter à la bibliothèque iTunes. Ensuite, tu synchronises ton ATV avec la bibliothèque iTunes. Et enfin, tu peux emmener ton ATV synchronisée, qui contient ton film, partout : tu n'auras pas besoin de ton mac ni de connexion internet.


----------



## bazino (14 Juin 2010)

ggcmwa a dit:


> Je pense que la meilleur solution est d'exporter le montage iMovie au format ATV. Puis, de l'ajouter à la bibliothèque iTunes. Ensuite, tu synchronises ton ATV avec la bibliothèque iTunes. Et enfin, tu peux emmener ton ATV synchronisée, qui contient ton film, partout : tu n'auras pas besoin de ton mac ni de connexion internet.



Merci de ta réponse.

Le problème, c'est que j'ai besoin de l'image à proximité du rétroprojecteur et du son près de la console du DJ, c'est pour ça que je pensais utiliser l'AppleTV ou l'airport Express pour avoir le son.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Alors, je pense que l'ATV ne correspondra pas à tes besoins. Il faudra donc plus légitimement te tourner vers une borne Airport Express.


----------



## bazino (14 Juin 2010)

ggcmwa a dit:


> Alors, je pense que l'ATV ne correspondra pas à tes besoins. Il faudra donc plus légitimement te tourner vers une borne Airport Express.



Ok, j'ai la possibilité de m'en faire preter une. Tu me confirme qu'elle pourra directement se relier au Mac ?


----------

